# Vodafone network problem wicklow area



## Snork Maiden (31 Dec 2009)

Hi is anyone else having problems with Vodafone network today (31/12/09).   I havent been able to make or receive calls or texts all day.......  My o2 phone doesnt have coverage where I live and I dont have a land line so depended on vodafone.

Is any one else in same boat?


----------



## Sue Ellen (31 Dec 2009)

This thread might be relevant.


----------

